# Crab Mallets



## jeff (Dec 22, 2014)

I need to make a set of crab mallets for my son-in-law. From the photos I see, the head seems about 1-1/2" dia. x 3", and the handle about 8 inches long. Any crab eaters out there who could confirm those dimensions? How hard does one have to whack the crab to crack the shell? Is there any need to weight the head of the mallet? 

Thanks!


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 22, 2014)

that's about right from the ones I've seen in some restaurants.

we don't use them much around here - I prefer to use a nutcracker or crab zipper

no weight in head really needed...just smash harder.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2014)

You need a 'claw-hammer'.......... get it??? 


Sorry:tongue:


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 22, 2014)

if you can tell me the size of the handle........I have about 5,000 in storage that I would be willing to send you some.
NO, not all 5,000. Won them off an auction.
Thought I was getting what was in the picture......that was just a sample.
So, I do have a few to spare...................LOL


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't eat them but, if I were building one, I would put a 5/8" piece of brass in it for good measure. Fewer strokes is my thinking. Drill and, tap the brass on each end then, threaded studs in the mallet ends (maybe rock maple for contrasting wood) and, spin them onto the body. Epoxy, if you like. Can I help? Sounds like a fun project. Have fun Jeff! :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2014)

skiprat said:


> You need a 'claw-hammer'.......... get it???
> 
> 
> Sorry:tongue:


 You CRACK me up :biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 22, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > You need a 'claw-hammer'.......... get it???
> ...


 
Your both about one more bad pun away from being banned from the internet!:biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 22, 2014)

If you are talking about blue crabs, then you don't want to weight it.  You want to crack the (thin) shell, but not pulverize everything into a paste of meat and shell.  You also don't want people getting arm cramps from swinging a heavy mallet a million times to work through a bucket of crabs.

If you are talking about something like stone crab claws, king Crab or lobsters, then I would forget the wooden mallet.

I wouldn't use tropical exotic woods.  Domestic wood from fruit / nut trees would work well.


Ed


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 22, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...


 


_Look who is talking._
_The KING of bad puns from So.Dakota_


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2014)

Pay no mind to Ed, Jeff. Hollow that thing out and, fill it with BB's. Make it out of Ironwood :biggrin::biggrin: After all....there is a reason some use a mallet to crack crab legs and, maybe an occasional RAT :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...


 Steven started it :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...



Tell tale!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2014)

skiprat said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > D.Oliver said:
> ...


Just sayin' :biggrin: AND....I hope Jeff's in a good mood tonight :redface: :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2014)

OK back to the mallets. Here is one made of pewter. I wonder how much THAT weighs? 

Opentip.com: 6 1/4" Crab Mallet


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> If you are talking about blue crabs, then you don't want to weight it.  You want to crack the (thin) shell, but not pulverize everything into a paste of meat and shell.  You also don't want people getting arm cramps from swinging a heavy mallet a million times to work through a bucket of crabs.
> 
> If you are talking about something like stone crab claws, king Crab or lobsters, then I would forget the wooden mallet.
> 
> ...



My son-in-law cut down a flowering dogwood and gave me the wood. That's what I'm planning to use, maybe with a contrasting piece of Bubinga somewhere.

Whatever crabs they eat in Maryland. I guess blue crabs? I tried them once, but the work to meat ratio was so high I just gave up and drank beer.


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...



I'm always in a good mood!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2014)

jeff said:


> parklandturner said:
> 
> 
> > If you are talking about blue crabs, then you don't want to weight it.  You want to crack the (thin) shell, but not pulverize everything into a paste of meat and shell.  You also don't want people getting arm cramps from swinging a heavy mallet a million times to work through a bucket of crabs.
> ...


I'm with you on the beer and, as long as there's a steak, I don't need to crack anything.:biggrin:


----------



## wob50 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice 1  1/4.  rib eye  with  baked potato loaded and a tall ice cold Bud.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 22, 2014)

jeff said:


> My son-in-law cut down a flowering dogwood and gave me the wood. That's what I'm planning to use, maybe with a contrasting piece of Bubinga somewhere.
> 
> Whatever crabs they eat in Maryland. I guess blue crabs? I tried them once, but the work to meat ratio was so high I just gave up and drank beer.



Dogwood is plenty hard and dense.  Should make a good mallet.  Don't know how it will hold up to crab juice over time, but only one way to find out.

Maryland will be blue crabs.  I agree, WAY too much work for what you get.  I spent half a day cracking blue crabs in Annapolis and I never did get enough to eat.  

The only way I eat blue crab these days is either in crab cakes or soft shell.  No mallets needed and both go great with beer.  Plus you don't leave the restaurant smelling like you were shoveling chum on a fishing boat.  

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 22, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> I'm with you on the beer and, as long as there's a steak, I don't need to crack anything.:biggrin:



Not even a joke?

Ed

Who thinks a few of the members hit the eggnog early and hard this year......


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 22, 2014)

parklandturner said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on the beer and, as long as there's a steak, I don't need to crack anything.:biggrin:
> ...


 
I think I'll have eggnog for dinner.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2014)

Egg Nog is good anytime :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 22, 2014)

jeff said:


> I need to make a set of crab mallets for my son-in-law. From the photos I see, the head seems about 1-1/2" dia. x 3", and the handle about 8 inches long. Any crab eaters out there who could confirm those dimensions? How hard does one have to whack the crab to crack the shell? Is there any need to weight the head of the mallet?
> 
> Thanks!



Vince's crab shack in San Mateo, CA just uses a length of 2x4.  

When first wife was preggy with my son, she wanted a dunstan crab about once a week.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 22, 2014)

jeff said:


> I need to make a set of crab mallets for my son-in-law. From the photos I see, the head seems about 1-1/2" dia. x 3", and the handle about 8 inches long. Any crab eaters out there who could confirm those dimensions? How hard does one have to whack the crab to crack the shell? Is there any need to weight the head of the mallet?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Jeff,

I don't really used them, as I' don't have access to crabs or other identical seafood however, a few years ago, I decided to make a big bunch of sets, where I included the plate, hammers and bashing bases.  I made them single, 2 , 3 and 4 people sets.

Most I used was Pine from some large and old 100+ years Radiata Pine trees part of the back street on this town, as I got 2 of those trees due to tree structure failure due to age so, they were imposing a great risk to anyone using that road, including us so, 2 of them had to come down...!

The other 2 wood I use was the Pink/Rose Gum for the bashing bases and so Battu (indonesian hardwood) that is heavy and tough as nails.

The base discs are 4" round, the hammer heads are 4" x 1" 1/2 and the handles are 10" long, including the 3/4" inside the hammer head.

Any of the hardwoods you can put your hands on, is good enough for the hammer heads, making the handles out of Pine, may have not been my best idea but, of about 50 hammers I have, I'm aware of one that broke, at the time, I have no idea what happen to them after that, I still have a couple of sets, just for decoration...!

Good luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 23, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Pay no mind to Ed, Jeff. Hollow that thing out and, fill it with BB's. Make it out of Ironwood :biggrin::biggrin: After all....there is a reason some use a mallet to crack crab legs and, maybe an occasional RAT :biggrin::biggrin:



What sort of RAT are you talking about, the normal alley type rat or the shed type SKIPRAT :biggrin:
Kryn


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 23, 2014)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Pay no mind to Ed, Jeff. Hollow that thing out and, fill it with BB's. Make it out of Ironwood :biggrin::biggrin: After all....there is a reason some use a mallet to crack crab legs and, maybe an occasional RAT :biggrin::biggrin:
> ...


 Is there a difference? :biggrin: I am joking with Steven of course. He has been a good friend for years now. Rarely does an opportunity come about to take a playful jab at him. So....I did :biggrin: He's been lots of fun here and, off the forum. I hope it continues.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 23, 2014)

Good friends are PRICELESS.
Good friends you can joke with are worth even more. (something to be treasured.)

I may not ever meet you face-to-face....
.........but if I think you are my friend.......then you will know it.


Mock crab is the only crab I eat.
I don't think I can eat anymore crab then I have when overseas.
Just to much work for the return.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 24, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> KBs Pensnmore said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...



I knew it was a playful jab, that is why I chimed in as well. Love Steve's work, I did like his pool cue pen, and went one further, putting the original wood in the other, I went full length with mine.
Merry Christmas to one and All and a Happy New Year, keep them chips flying.
Kryn


----------



## jeff (Dec 24, 2014)

robutacion said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > I need to make a set of crab mallets for my son-in-law. From the photos I see, the head seems about 1-1/2" dia. x 3", and the handle about 8 inches long. Any crab eaters out there who could confirm those dimensions? How hard does one have to whack the crab to crack the shell? Is there any need to weight the head of the mallet?
> ...



Thanks, George!


----------

